# What is American cheese .... please?



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

In reviewing some of the topics lately I've noticed several comments about "American cheese" (like in topics about WIC, foodstamps, foodbank, commodities handed out, etc.) and I've never heard of it. Could someone please explain what is American cheese? Is it actually cheese or is it a commonly accepted name for something else?

.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Is it actually cheese or is it a commonly accepted name for something else?


It's sort of like cheese!

Kraft slices are the best known example

LOL

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Processed_cheese




> *Processed cheese*, process cheese, cheese slice, prepared cheese, or cheese food is a food product made from normal cheese and sometimes other unfermented dairy ingredients, plus emulsifiers, extra salt, food colorings, or whey. Many flavors, colors, and textures of processed cheese exist.





> Processed cheese has several technical advantages over unprocessed cheese, including extended shelf-life, resistance to separation when cooked, and uniformity of product.
> Its production also enjoys significant economic advantages over traditional cheesemaking processes, most often through the ability to incorporate any of a wide variety of less expensive ingredients.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

If anyone happens to have a recipe for how to make your own...I have one kid that will ONLY eat American, unless it's mozz on a pizza or in lasagna, argh.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm has it right...it's sort of like cheese. It's the stuff, often sliced and individually wrapped that is often used on cheese burgers, and in grilled cheese and other sandwiches. 

Some of it can't even legally be called cheese. If it contains less than 51% actual cheese it has to be called pasturized process cheese product or something similar.

It's certainly not great cheese but it does have its uses. At least the better versions do. Some of them are downright nasty. Its best use, in my opinion is in sandwiches. It's the classic choice (at least here in the US) for things like ham and cheese, grilled cheese and topping a burger.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

LOL. Okay, thanks. I thought it might be something otherwise from what I know about cheeses because of the way people were talking about it. Processed cheeses have been on the market here since 1916 but we don't call it American cheese, we just call it processed cheese or by its brand names. 

I am a very cheesy person, eat some kind of cheese at least once a day in one way or another and it's one of my main sources of calcium. Kraft's Cheez Whiz and block Velveeta and Velveeta slices are my favorites of all the processed cheeses, I grew up on that stuff along with all the other kinds of hard cheeses and soft goat cheeses. I would go into withdrawals if I didn't get my daily cheese fix, whether it's processed or hard cheese.

Thanks for clarifying that for me.  

.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Catalytic said:


> If anyone happens to have a recipe for how to make your own...I have one kid that will ONLY eat American, unless it's mozz on a pizza or in lasagna, argh.


How to make it:

Line a 8x4x2 loaf pan with plastic wrap
Put 1/2 cup water, 3 tbls. milk, and 1/2 tsp. gelatin into blender
Blend until gelatin has dissolved
Add 1/2 lb. grated Cheddar cheese
Blend until blended
Pour into loaf pan
Repeat same procedure two more times
Cover with plastic wrap and chill overnight before unmolding
Makes 2 pounds.

Keep in refridgerator.

Additional information about making processed cheeses:
http://www.streetdirectory.com/food_editorials/snacks/cheese/processed_cheese_making.html

.
<!-- Not Lovin' This One? --><!-- Step-by-Step Photos --><!-- Step by Step Photos Add Link -->


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We call that stuff Polycheddar Chloride here. *Shudder*


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I thought it was called Canadian Cheese up north...


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

weird- I always call American Cheese the white Cheese I get at the deli- you know like " can I have 1/2 lb of White American?" LOL


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Becka03 said:


> weird- I always call American Cheese the white Cheese I get at the deli- you know like " can I have 1/2 lb of White American?" LOL


Yeah, in PA they seem to like the white. No die to make it yellow.

It's all the same tho. Just processed american style cheese. As Bearfootfarm said.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

In case you didn't notice, American CHEESE is made from real cheese, usually cheddar and/or colby with a few other ingredients. Processing the cheese makes it less granular and so it melts and mixes better than just the plain unprocessed cheese.

Cheese FOOD is not made from real cheese and is usually made from vegetable oil.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

stanb999 said:


> Yeah, in PA they seem to like the white. No die to make it yellow.
> 
> It's all the same tho. Just processed american style cheese. As Bearfootfarm said.


But I thought the stuff from the deli wasn't processed? I always get Clearfield American Cheese


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

There is no such thing as unprocessed American cheese. 

from Wikipedia

American cheese is a processed cheese. It is orange, yellow, or white in color and mild in flavor, with a medium-firm consistency, and melts easily. American cheese was originally only white, but is usually now modified to yellow. It has been made from a blend of cheeses, most often Colby and Cheddar. Today&#8217;s American cheese is generally no longer made from a blend of other cheeses, but instead is manufactured from a set of ingredients[1] such as milk, whey, milkfat, milk protein concentrate, whey protein concentrate, and salt. In many jurisdictions, it does not meet the legal definition of cheese and must be labeled as "cheese analogue", "cheese product", processed cheese, or similar and is commonly referred to as "plastic cheese" or "burger cheese" in the UK.

The marketing label &#8220;American Cheese&#8221; for &#8220;processed cheese&#8221; combined with the prevalence of processed cheese in the U.S. compared to the rest of the world has led to the term American cheese being used in the U.S. synonymously in place of processed cheese. Moreover, the term &#8220;American cheese&#8221; has a legal definition as a type of pasteurized processed cheese under the U.S. Code of Federal Regulations.[2]

American cheese is sometimes used in American cuisine, for example on cheeseburgers, in grilled cheese sandwiches, and in macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

American cheese is the "Stepford wife" of cheeses. Its unspeakably bland, textureless, tasteless, no personality, and only looks like cheese. Not much fun at all, but to the non-discerning eye, it looks like you have some cheese in the refrigerator.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Could someone explain to me what Texas Toast is? Is it actually made in Texas?


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah, I was surprised when we moved to Canada that they don't have American cheese at the deli counter.

Land O' Lakes white American is my favorite and we always buy some when we cross the border. Individual slices wrapped in plastic are dreadful.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Here, Texas toast is thick slices of garlic bread.


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

It's "cheese food"... y'know, what cheese eats.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

star lady lol!

Texas toast here is the thick sliced bread not always garlic but can be garlic can be bought plain or made


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Texas Toast is very thickly sliced white bread. It makes a good garlic bread because it's thick enough not to get really soggy from the butter while it bakes. It also makes fantastic French Toast when you add some cinnamon and a little vanilla to the egg/milk mixture! yum!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Here we call it 'Plastic Cheese'.
Who knew you could make that at home?!
It has to be healthier than the store stuff.
I feel an experiment coming on...


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I've always referred to it as 're-cheese'


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Why waste perfectly good cheddar?


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

It makes good grilled cheese sandwiches, though, which I like to have occasionally with a bowl of tomato soup. Especially in the winter months.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

American Cheese is just a reminder of a by-gone marketing era when people were actually skeptical of processed foods. Marketers started calling it American Cheese to get people to buy it. 

Today however, you could call it Synthetic Carcinogen #1 with Yellow Dye and give it a tagline of "Tastes Nothing Like Cheese, but Sure Looks Like It." and people would be all "Did you hear? Wal-Mart has Synethetic Carcinogen #1 with Yellow Dye on sale this week for $1.99!" And then their friends would be all "Is that the one that tastes nothing like cheese but sure looks like it?" And they'd be "YES! That's the one." and then the friend would exclaim: "What a deal! I better stock up!" 

*Some dramatization added for effect.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

naturelover said:


> How to make it:
> 
> Line a 8x4x2 loaf pan with plastic wrap
> Put 1/2 cup water, 3 tbls. milk, and 1/2 tsp. gelatin into blender
> ...


Thank you, I will try this once we have milk to make cheese!



SquashNut said:


> Why waste perfectly good cheddar?


LOL, that's how I feel, but my 12 yr old thinks it's the best food ever, next to mustard, of course!


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

olivehill said:


> American Cheese is just a reminder of a by-gone marketing era when people were actually skeptical of processed foods. Marketers started calling it American Cheese to get people to buy it.
> 
> Today however, you could call it Synthetic Carcinogen #1 with Yellow Dye and give it a tagline of "Tastes Nothing Like Cheese, but Sure Looks Like It." and people would be all "Did you hear? Wal-Mart has Synethetic Carcinogen #1 with Yellow Dye on sale this week for $1.99!" And then their friends would be all "Is that the one that tastes nothing like cheese but sure looks like it?" And they'd be "YES! That's the one." and then the friend would exclaim: "What a deal! I better stock up!"
> 
> *Some dramatization added for effect.


WAY TOO FUNNY!!!!
my kids are spoiled and won't eat anything but real, hard cheese so that's all I buy, though I do admit american cheese is awful good melted over an american cheeseburger.
btw, I think cabinfever knows about texas toast and is making a point. just a guess.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

olivehill said:


> Today however, you could call it Synthetic Carcinogen #1 with Yellow Dye and give it a tagline of "Tastes Nothing Like Cheese, but Sure Looks Like It." and people would be all "Did you hear? Wal-Mart has Synethetic Carcinogen #1 with Yellow Dye on sale this week for $1.99!" And then their friends would be all "Is that the one that tastes nothing like cheese but sure looks like it?" And they'd be "YES! That's the one." and then the friend would exclaim: "What a deal! I better stock up!"
> 
> *Some dramatization added for effect.


:hysterical: :run:


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Could someone explain to me what Texas Toast is? Is it actually made in Texas?


Don't you know a Texan you could ask?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

i much prefer swiss, chedddar or monterey jack on top of my burger.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

olivehill said:


> American Cheese is just a reminder of a by-gone marketing era when people were actually skeptical of processed foods. Marketers started calling it American Cheese to get people to buy it.
> 
> Today however, you could call it Synthetic Carcinogen #1 with Yellow Dye and give it a tagline of "Tastes Nothing Like Cheese, but Sure Looks Like It." and people would be all "Did you hear? Wal-Mart has Synethetic Carcinogen #1 with Yellow Dye on sale this week for $1.99!" And then their friends would be all "Is that the one that tastes nothing like cheese but sure looks like it?" And they'd be "YES! That's the one." and then the friend would exclaim: "What a deal! I better stock up!"
> 
> *Some dramatization added for effect.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
OMG I know I can not believe people are crazy enough to put fake food in the bodies! YUCK! We do no eat this kind of junk in our house.

On a side note there used to be a government Cheese, that was processed cheese in the 80's-90's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_cheese


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I thought texas toast was a texan that drank too much alcohol...

Wait, that would be a texan toasted, sorry....

A texas toast would be something like: "More welfare for the rich and less education!" while raising their can of Lone Star beer in salute.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

If you change that recipe to 1/2 cup of vodka instead of water would that be russian cheese? I bet that would really sell. Imagine the cheese samich sales, $$$$$.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

HermitJohn said:


> I thought texas toast was a texan that drank too much alcohol...
> 
> Wait, that would be a texan toasted, sorry....
> 
> A texas toast would be something like: "More welfare for the rich and less education!" while raising their can of Lone Star beer in salute.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Catalytic said:


> If anyone happens to have a recipe for how to make your own...I have one kid that will ONLY eat American, unless it's mozz on a pizza or in lasagna, argh.


I have a recipe for a Velveeta type cheese that I got from the Country Family Forum if anyone wants it. I have had it awhile but never have tried it.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Trixters_muse said:


> I have a recipe for a Velveeta type cheese that I got from the Country Family Forum if anyone wants it. I have had it awhile but never have tried it.


oh please post!


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

To those of you who do try and make your own homemade "American cheese", please start a new thread and let us know how it turned out.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Trixters_muse said:


> I have a recipe for a Velveeta type cheese that I got from the Country Family Forum if anyone wants it. I have had it awhile but never have tried it.


Yes, please do post the recipe! 

.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Naturelover, I made your recipe for processed cheese/American cheese or Canadian cheese because of my curiousity. (we also call processed cheese here--plastic cheese, and no one will eat it while the real stuff is around)

I only used one recipe--1/2 C water, 3 T milk, 1/2 tsp gelatin, 1/2 lb cheddar. Blended in the blender until it showed no signs of granularity, smooth and shiny.

It turned out good. I molded it in a plastic lined small sandwich-sized plastic-bag box, so a small rectangular mold.

I let it set up and the next day made grilled tomato and cheese sandwiches and the cheese melted beautifully in those sandwiches!!! 

Thank you, good to know.
It would be good to melt over macaroni, and to use in a salsa/cheese type dip for tortillas.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Cheese jello.........


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is the thread, it was actually posted in the dairy forum not the country families. I posted just the recipe but you may want to read the entire thread, it's not long and has some good info along with a link for another recipe for Velveeta type cheese, I liked this one better though.

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=226014

***
Here is a recipe that I have been making for years. It is the closest thing that I have found to Velveeta. This is one you can make without a cheese press.I let my milk really clabber well. I used live-culture plain yogurt to culture my fresh warm milk. 

1 1/2 gallons clabbered milk 
4 TBSP. butter 
3/4 teasp. baking soda 
2/3 cup soured cream 
1 1/2 teasp. salt 
1/2 teasp. cheese coloring (if desired) 


Heat clabbered milk for 30 minutes at a temperature of 110 - 115 degrees farenheit. Strain and squeeze curd until fairly dry. Place curd in mixing bowl and stir in soft butter and soda until well mixed. Let stand covered for 2 1/2 hours. Put on stove in double boiler, adding soured cream, salt and cheese coloring. Cook until it looks like melted cheese. It will take a little while for the curds to melt into the cream. Stir constantly during this process. Turn into a buttered mold. I use a rectangle plastic container. Chill until set and slice to serve.

Hope you enjoy this recipe as much as I do.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

American cheese = dog food. 

I'd actually rather eat dog food than to have to eat American "cheese". Call it cheese flavored food product... calling it a cheese is disrespectful to real cheese and real food.

I carried one of my aunts to pick up her 'commodities' back in the 80's... we stood in line for several hours, and from the long lines waiting, assumed there'd be some good grub to pick up. A pound of inedible yellow paste, labeled as American Cheese, a bag of rice and flour. Half a day wasted for less than a buck's worth of rice and flour, and some nasty insult to cheesehood. Reckon, in all likelihood, if I hadn't eat in a week, it'd taste scrumptuous...

btw... real cheese is very simple to make... as long as you have milk...


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Trixters Muse, thanks for posting the Velveeta recipe.

Feather In The Breeze, thanks for reporting back on your results, I'm glad that recipe I posted turned out satisfactory for you. 

:thumb:


----------

